# stock sketches



## slaine69

heres a couple of sketches I put together with some design and movent ideas, Ill' try to post more of them as I do them 
space marine sketches








chaos and mechanicum ideas


----------



## Pukka

Quite the artist huh? Good job man, it looks amazing.


----------



## Stugmeister

Those sketches are great sir!


----------



## White Knight

These sketches are great! Keep up the good work


----------



## Crimson_fists

Bloody hell, those are amazing!:shok: I espacially like the Ultramarine on the first page. +rep from me, and keep up the awesome work!


----------



## roullier10

great work, only way it could be better is if i could draw that well


----------



## Son of Russ

Quite nicely done....


----------



## slaine69

found some more sketches, hope they're useful

space marines









chaos marines









some of my own chaos daemons









a sketch I done a while ago for russ









some dark talon sketches









some concept I done for Lorgar









the prelim sketches I dome for the carnifex pic


----------

